# PCGH-Enhanced-PC 2060S-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600 + Geforce RTX 2060 Super [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Enhanced-PC 2060S-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600 + Geforce RTX 2060 Super [Werbung]*

						Wenn Sie auf der Suche nach einem bezahlbaren Gaming-PC sind, sollten Sie einen Blick auf den PCGH-Enhanced-PC 2060S-Edition werfen. Dank 6-Kern-CPU und Geforce RTX 2060 sind PC-Spieler damit gut gerüstet.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Enhanced-PC 2060S-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600 + Geforce RTX 2060 Super [Werbung]*


----------



## Gerry1984 (10. März 2020)

1.329€ für einen Einsteiger/Untere Mittelklasse PC mit Ryzen 5 3600 auf billigen B450 Board, nur 16GB RAM, RTX 2060S und nur 480GB SSD.

Die Komponenten an sich sind ja nicht schlecht und man kann einen PC durchaus so konfigurieren, aber der Preis dafür ist doch gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit 

Bis 1.000€ ist das ja eine nette Konfig, aber auch da sollte doch schon 32GB RAM und eine 1TB SSD drin sein. Wie kommt ihr auf den Preis? Ist die Konfiguration durch die PCGH-Redaktion so teuer? Oder der Zusammenbau?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. März 2020)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> 1.329€ für einen Einsteiger/Untere Mittelklasse PC mit Ryzen 5 3600 auf billigen B450 Board, nur 16GB RAM, RTX 2060S und nur 480GB SSD.
> 
> Die Komponenten an sich sind ja nicht schlecht und man kann einen PC durchaus so konfigurieren, aber der Preis dafür ist doch gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit
> 
> Bis 1.000€ ist das ja eine nette Konfig, aber auch da sollte doch schon 32GB RAM und eine 1TB SSD drin sein. Wie kommt ihr auf den Preis? Ist die Konfiguration durch die PCGH-Redaktion so teuer? Oder der Zusammenbau?



Die Preisdiskussion hatten wir ja gefühlt schon 1000 Mal. Alternate berechnet eben eine Zusammenbaupauschale von 149 Euro, natürlich ist es immer günstiger sich die Einzelteile selbst zu bestellen und den PC selbst zusammen zu bauen. Doch nicht jeder möchte das - außerdem hat man so 2 Jahre Garantie auf das komplette System, optimale BIOS-Einstellungen usw.


----------



## XXTREME (10. März 2020)

Nichts desto trotz 300€ zu teuer, selbst inkl. 149€ Pauschale. (Was gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit ist) . PCGH: Vielleicht mal im Interesse der Kunden über einen anderen Partner nachdenken .


----------



## Gerry1984 (10. März 2020)

Selbst wenn ich die Pauschale für den Zusammenbau abziehe finde ich das ganze noch sehr teuer. Dass der Zusammenbau nicht umsonst geht ist klar, 149€ mag dafür zwar etwas viel sein, aber geschenkt. Wenn man dafür einen ordentlich funktionierenden PC bekommt und entsprechnden Service ist das noch ok.

Sind aber immer noch sehr teure ~1.180€  für vergleichsweise wenig PC. Immerhin, dieser Computer ist sicher wesentlich besser als diverse Fertig-PCs von den großen OEMs und entspricht schon mehr einem vormontierten Custom-Build, ich sehe hier jetzt keine große Schwachstelle, außer dass man eben für das Geld mehr bekommen könnte wenn man selber Hand anlegt 

Ich glaube neben den pauschalen Kosten für den Zusammenbau zahlt man nochmal soviel für das Branding PCGH-Enhanced-PC


----------



## Storch1983 (11. Juli 2020)

Ryzen 5 3600 180,90€
MSI 2060 Super 434,00€ oder 464,00€
MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX 109,79€
SanDisk SSD Plus 480 GB 57,90€
2.000-GB-HDD (Seagate Barracuda) 70,90€
16 GB DDR4-3200 (G.Skill) 67,90€
be quiet! Pure Power 11 400W 63,90€
be quiet! Pure Rock CPU-Kühler 42,99€
Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition Gehäuse 61,09 €

= 1089,37 (wenn die günstigere Karte verwendet wird)

1238,37 (inkl. 149 €) Pauschale.

Keine Ahnung welche Komponenten genau verwendet werden aber die Preise ergeben meine Recherche auf Alternate. Möglicherweise spielen da noch andere Kosten rein die man von außen nun mal nicht sieht.

Grüße


----------



## onkel-foehn (11. Juli 2020)

Ich hätte den 3600X genommen und dazu die 5700XT (für 349,95 €).

ASUS TUF Gaming X3 Radeon RX 5700 XT OC ab &euro;' '349,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre im Preis dann insgesamt das Gleiche, nur schneller (CPU + GPU).
Aber alles muss man ja auch nicht verstehen ...

MfG Föhn.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Juli 2020)

Wieder die ganzen Profis die den ganzen Kostenaufwand vergessen. Der Computer baut sich nunmal nicht von Zauberhand zusammen. Genau so Lagern die Teile nicht irgendwo im Märchenwald und warten auf Ihren Käufer oder werden per Zauberhand geliefert und ins Lager gestellt. Der Mitarbeiter der die Teile sucht will auch bezahlt werden. Der andere Mitarbeiter der seine Zeit investiert ihn zu bauen möchte auch sein Geld. 

Fertige PC´s sind in der Regel *IMMER* teurer als selbstgebaut. Ich verstehe nicht warum das so schwer ist zu verstehen und dafür braucht man nicht mal groß Ahnung haben. Sowas sollte logische Schlussfolgerung sein.


----------



## AdamJenson (16. August 2020)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Ich hätte den 3600X genommen und dazu die 5700XT (für 349,95 €).
> 
> ASUS TUF Gaming X3 Radeon RX 5700 XT OC ab €'*'349,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich drei verschiedene 5700 XTs an Alternate dieses Jahr zurück geschickt habe hatte ich mich dann für die Auros RTX 2060 Super entschieden die sofort one Probleme funktionierte.Ich würde niemandem die 5700er von AMd empfehlen die Fehlerquote ist zu groß und grenzt schon an Glücksspiel eine Karte zu bekommen die auf Anhieb auch funtkioniert.Als CPU nutze uich den Ryzen 5 3600X der auf anhieb funzte und für meine Zwecke mehr als ausreichend Leistung hat.Und vergleiche ich die 5700Xt mit der 2060 Super ist der weitaus niedrigere Stromverbrauch auch sehr angenehm.


----------



## Basileukum (6. September 2020)

Tolle Graka, nicht so schnell wie eine 5700XT aber fluxer als ne 5700 und nimmt sogar weniger Last auf als die kleinere AMD Karte. Weiß jetzt nicht, welches Model beim FertigPC verbaut ist, aber das Model Gaming X von MSI ist z.B. echt gelungen. Hörst halt so gut wie nix. 

Der 3600 ist halt auch son P/L Tipp.


----------

